# Finally got it done.....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 8, 2016)

For Frank Russo out of NY....he was wanting a hunting knife for his son, wanted light burl wooden handles. Did the file work today and fitted the handles with bamboo skews .... going to make the bolsters out of either stainless or damascus which ever he wants and then after it is heat treated and tempered I will pin it with either brass or stainless.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 8, 2016)

Looking good Pappy. Nice job on the file work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 14, 2016)

I went with Cherry Burl from West Virginia and then polished the Damascus bolsters instead of acid etching the, this one turned out nice.....hope Mr. Russo likes it. The sheath I did in black with the barbed wire stamping and double stitched it.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2016)

Is it yellow on purpose? I kinda like it....


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 14, 2016)

I think it's mirror finish is reflecting something. Nice job Pappy


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 14, 2016)

A blade he will treasure for his whole lifetime!!!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 14, 2016)

thanks for the comments, it is yellow because of the blade reflecting...my tee shirt LOL


----------

